# please help! GPS questions!



## jessman (Oct 24, 2006)

HI, I have a few questions about GPS's

First out of these brands: Garmin, tomTom, and MAgellean. Which is the best? Also what does each brand bring to the table?


For the GPS's with Bluetooth, does that mean I just set my phone on the car seat, and talk through the GPS? If so how does the GPS tell me where to go when someone is talking through it? Does it just override the voice directions?

Are all GPS's able to do lakes, rivers, woods, truck routes, etc?

How much is it to download maps for like Europe, Africa, lakes, etc?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tom tom is the most popular here


----------



## markdevas (Oct 18, 2008)

hi

I have a tom tom 700 and have used it all over Europe. I like it because it has a hard drive and doesn't use a memory card. you can get more information this link.

----------------

Gps Navigation System 

" Every disappointment in life can be a steppingstone to greater things."


----------

